# RCK60B-23BX 60" mmm deck cut quality



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm less than enthralled with the cut quality of this deck and I'm thinking about upgrading to Gator blades, but I recently found out Kubota offers a high lift blade for it as well.

If anyone has tried either or both of these optional blades on this deck, please let me know how they worked out for you.

Something will change for next summer, and I'm hoping to make it a single change rather than several changes looking for the one that works best.

Now if you have a Wheel Horse deck from the mid-70's through, oh, heck, possibly the present, I know how to improve their cut dramatically! Been there, done that.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wound up getting the Gator blades, price being the determining factor. WOW are those babies different than the stock blades!!!! Can't wait for spring so I can try them out. Wait, I can't wait for spring anyway......


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Couple pictures showing the difference:


----------



## Ed Hill (Jul 22, 2009)

I have used the Gator blades and have been advised by my wife that they do a superior job. No higher endorsement than that is possible, eh?


----------

